# I can't get the plow to stay up



## rawstrength (Nov 18, 2017)

First post here! I'm having a little issue keeping it up.... I bought a used Hiniker plow for what I thought was a good deal. It sat outside for a long time and it's one of the first Hiniker plows. 2800 model. 8.5' straight blade.

Anyway, I took the pump off and cleaned it out and replaced the screen, bought a new wireless controller from ChieF, and replaced the lift valve.

The plow functions great, but it will not hold up when I raise the plow. Left and right is fine, it floats fine, it raises fine, but it won't stay up. When it drops by itself, I can hear the pump or motor whining like fluid is flowing through. I swapped the lift cylinder with an angle cylinder to see if the cylinder is leaking, but that did not help (no surprise). Installed a new lift valve and it still falls by itself (was a surprise). I don't know where to go now.

Any ideas? I don't have a manual for it or anything to troubleshoot with now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish I could help you on the plow issue. Don't know anything about hiniker.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

My guess would have been bad seal on lift cylinder, but apparently that's not it, if you've checked the fluid level and it's good. I don't see your specific model here, but maybe one of the other ones can help you diagnose your problem. Or a call to them may help as well? Not sure, just trying to help. https://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/productmanuals.html


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR.......look him up, not sure you can message him yet, but he would be the guy


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@bliz&hinikerDLR


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I was going to comment on the thread title as well, but let it go!


Yup, just went to the site, was like, O CRAP. Anyway, does this also have a float valve? That's the next target.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Yup, just went to the site, was like, O CRAP. Anyway, does this also have a float valve? That's the next target.


Yup, good next thing to check.


----------



## rawstrength (Nov 18, 2017)

Fixed it! I got to searching for a float valve, which hiniker does not have that I can tell. However, I found info on a pump check valve that I was not aware of. It's a large nut hidden on the back side of the main pump housing. Pulled that out and found a broken o-ring. Replaced the o-ring not expecting too much, but sure enough, I raised the plow and it held firm!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There you go. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## rawstrength (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

and I fixed the thread title to avoid issues Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> and I fixed the thread title to avoid issues Thumbs Up


Ha!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> and I fixed the thread title to avoid issues Thumbs Up


Good thing, it being Saturday night and all. Darn kids.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I was waiting for a phizer comment from Buffalo

He must be bizzie...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I was waiting for a phizer comment from Buffalo
> 
> He must be bizzie...


I salted there a few times last year. HUGE place right off 94 & HWY 60.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> I salted there a few times last year. HUGE place right off 94 & HWY 60.


Did you get to lay enough down to say that you were happy at the end?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Did you get to lay enough down to say that you were happy at the end?


I think I must be slow, because I'm missing something here. But no, a 2 yard spreader isn't going to do enough on that site to do much at all.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Lol... nevermind... I am making jokes...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, it's all good.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out. I was busy this weekend and this is the first time I checked back.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

I was going to suggest maybe a fault in the joystick, but glad you got that figured out.


----------

